# my vivarium from spain.



## EduardoAlicante (Jan 15, 2008)

Greetings from Spain. My name is Eduardo and I come from Alicante. 

My English is not very good so I hope I am sorry 
. 

We put some pictures of my vivario and one of my frogs. 

Pleased to visit your Web























































At present stand Dendrobates azureus 2, 3 Dendrobates leucomelas, 2 varibilis f-1, 14 guppys, 2 mollys and soon 10 network cherrys, and snails. 

Greetings


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks beautiful! A lot of fish for such a small body of water though?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

GREAT LOOKING TANK!!! what are the dimesions? also i woudl not add any snails to your tank they will pretty much destroy yoru plants.


----------



## qiksilver5 (Jan 9, 2007)

I really like that layout.

Off topic question, does anyone in the US make terrariums in that fashion?


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

A vivarium layout similar to this in the US is not all that uncommon. In the Europe it's much more common (and generally accepted) to mix species within these large vivs, whereas the US view is generally towards separating species. The US view errs on the side of caution, but it is also uncommon to have huge tanks in the US, whereas it is not in Europe. Small fish are common in paladurium setups, but in this case it sounds like a lot. 
If it's the look you're going for, similar tanks are done around here, otherwise, similar tanks are not common at all in the US.


----------



## qiksilver5 (Jan 9, 2007)

I meant the actually construction of the "box" itself if you will, not the plants or animals in it. Sorry for the confusion. I just find that the construction is much cleaner, and I know Paul at FCA generally designed his cubes using this plan, but why are there not more like it stateside?


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 25, 2007)

qiksilver5 said:


> I meant the actually construction of the "box" itself if you will, not the plants or animals in it. Sorry for the confusion. I just find that the construction is much cleaner, and I know Paul at FCA generally designed his cubes using this plan, but why are there not more like it stateside?


Who is Paul, and what is FCA?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

There are actually several places these are done in the US. You don't seem them often because many in the states aren't willing to make the investment in a custom setup of this quality. I work with a glass terrarium design company who can build anything you like to spec. The designs currently being used are modeled after designs created in Europe.

I am in the process of getting some demo's over to post on my site but haven't had the cash yet to ship them in (glass is expensive to ship). 

One of the features you often see in EU setups are "moats" with venting on the front bottom of the tanks to accomodate good airflow in conjunction with top vents. This reduces fogging of the glass as well as keeping algal and fungal growth from getting out of control.

Chris


----------



## pocketgnome (Feb 8, 2007)

:shock: Wow! Beautiful tank!


----------



## Sarkany (Mar 11, 2008)

Great looking tank. BUT... that pond is much too shallow for any of the fish you're keeping (Apart from the fact that Black Mollys need at least a 100 liter aquarium)!




tkromer said:


> In the Europe it's much more common (and generally accepted) to mix species within these large vivs, whereas the US view is generally towards separating species.


Hmm. Don't know where you got that idea, tkromer. :| Keeping different species in one tank is as frowned upon here in Europe as it is in America.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

It certainly is not accepted :? it happens yes as it does just as frequently in the US hobby. 

Stunning setup dude you should be proud!


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Actually glad to hear it's not as accepted in Europe. I would say half of the beautiful setups I see from Europe are unfortunately mixed tanks. Here in the US I don't see nearly as many mixed display tanks (although they are still all too common). Thanks for clearing that up guys, good to hear!


----------



## Adonis Lowery (Jan 24, 2008)

This is beautiful. Awesome work man. I hope to one day have something this good looking.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Eduardo ese es el terrario mas feo que e visto en my vida  ..... tranqui tranqui que miento, esta chulisimo 

Buen trabajo ...


----------



## waltpastor (Jul 5, 2008)

Actually Chris is having one made by his vendor for me currently. Cant wait to start building and the cost with shipping is not that much more then an oceanic all glass line aquarium.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

yours is on of the better vivariums ive seen set-up with a sand river stream. it looks great


----------

